# The Green Warrior



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i took some pics today of how my display goin to look im prolly goin to ad more too and got some pics of it out in the sun it was a nice ass day. i decided to get parts in gold. gold rectangle mirrors with green reflectors. gold bullet light visor only. flat twisted sissy bar gold. gold knock off for the connental rim. and my chrome seat pan to hold my custom seat. thats all


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh snap i like it alot


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

see how lose my chain is? haha o well i might be able to take a link out


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2006, 05:47 PM~4797841
> *see how lose my chain is? haha o well i might be able to take a link out
> *


dont bother if your not going to ride it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow cutty shit come out sic 
and nice display simple and clean :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuckyLooney (Jun 29, 2005)

damn nice and clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn them white walls are clean as fuk what so u clean them with ?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 7 2006, 05:53 PM~4797906
> *damn them white walls are clean as fuk what so u clean them with ?
> *


new tires. i use a really powerful paint thinner on mine but after a few months youll need a new set which is fine by me since i replace white walls every 6 months


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2006, 05:47 PM~4797841
> *see how lose my chain is? haha o well i might be able to take a link out
> *


Really nice bike! A loose chain gives bikes a nice laid back look. I think you should keep it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Feb 7 2006, 05:57 PM~4797929
> *Really nice bike!  A loose chain gives bikes a nice laid back look.  I think you should keep it.
> *


it doesnt make sense its usually tighter at the top and loose at the bottom his is the other way around


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lookin real clean bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

nice.. very clean. and if you want the chain tighter.. just get a chain tensioner.. got mine off an old mountain bike


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

thas clean


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 7 2006, 05:58 PM~4797936
> *it doesnt make sense its usually tighter at the top and loose at the bottom his is the other way around
> *


probably tightened the crank bearing reallllyyy fucken tight


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

not into the display put something else up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 7 2006, 11:58 PM~4797936
> *it doesnt make sense its usually tighter at the top and loose at the bottom his is the other way around
> *


the peddle is pullin on it from the bottom to hold it up by the peddle hence tight on bottom lose on top im goin to get a stand for it to stand up str8 at the shows


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 7 2006, 11:53 PM~4797906
> *damn them white walls are clean as fuk what so u clean them with ?
> *


i just use mr clean magic erraser


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no shit that what i use 
but it dont take the black spots very well


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh n if anywone know where to get them damn bike stands with the lil wheels on it its a black frame with 2 artches in it! i cant find shit


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 7 2006, 07:00 PM~4798453
> *oh n if anywone know where to get them damn bike stands with the lil wheels on it its a black frame with 2 artches in it! i cant find shit
> *


bike shop i got one it cost 25 bucks 

i feel like a dumbass about the chain i didnt see that it was leaning on the pedal


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

the stand hes talking about


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

any old bike shop high ridah? i have a mountan bike shop here


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah 20 to 25 they might have an old one for cheaper

these guys are good for it too just look under tools for rolling bike stand


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no luck at 2 bike shops im goin to order it online fuck it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont like those stands. Its a shitty color and it looks wierd in a display. Its not too late to do a custom kickstand. The bike looks good. Cant wait to see it done and at the shows.  Leave the display as it is until you go to some shows and really decide what you want to do.


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

that shits racist. leave the natives alone you dumb bitch


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

werent u selling that frame? or was it another 1?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 7 2006, 09:09 PM~4798879
> *that shits racist. leave the natives alone you dumb bitch
> *


their atecs asshole and hes mexican


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf nope we mexicans love to express our heratage and culture this is a perfect way to express it :uh:


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

k nvm. didnt know you were mexican. most of the people on this site are rich white kids, pisses me off.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 7 2006, 07:20 PM~4798960
> *k nvm. didnt know you were mexican. most of the people on this site are rich white kids, pisses me off.
> *




Your a jackass...there is prolly way more blacks and mexicans on this site than white guys. :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

exactly BLACK KID IN THE HOUSE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 8 2006, 02:05 AM~4798839
> *I dont like those stands. Its a shitty color and it looks wierd in a display. Its not too late to do a custom kickstand. The bike looks good. Cant wait to see it done and at the shows.    Leave the display as it is until you go to some shows and really decide what you want to do.
> *


ya i know raul but for storing it here id like one!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Feb 8 2006, 02:11 AM~4798902
> *werent u selling that frame? or was it another 1?
> *


naw im seelin a street frame pinstriped and red fenders heres a pic of them 










just the frame and cups come with the frame..and the fenders i can throw is some standerd fender braces.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that is one nice looking bike, my style, sweet and simple


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u need to get ur bike goin noe! get some pinstripe or murls on it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

howmuch for that red frame and hey do you still have that love seat for the trike


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

damn that's a sweet bike, love the green color with the murals.
but i envy the nice weather!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 7 2006, 08:20 PM~4798960
> *k nvm. didnt know you were mexican. most of the people on this site are rich white kids, pisses me off.
> *


you fall into the idiot catogory


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

its sweet.. :0


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 7 2006, 08:27 PM~4799009
> *Your a jackass...there is prolly way more blacks and mexicans on this site than white guys. :uh:
> *


yo dude, there was a poll on that, and the majority was white :uh:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville+Feb 8 2006, 04:29 AM~4801520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how the fuck would he know anyway? He signed up in January of this year and has what 40 post???


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 8 2006, 05:29 AM~4801520
> *yo dude, there was a poll on that, and the majority was white  :uh:
> *


that was not even half of the people on this website plus he said blacks and messicans how about you add them all together


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 8 2006, 07:04 AM~4801111
> *howmuch for that red frame and hey do you still have that love seat for the trike
> *


im thinkin 50 plus shippin onthe frame i still have the love seat i think im goin to hang onto that tho


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 8 2006, 06:19 AM~4801566
> *IN THE BIKE FORUM.....NOT THE WHOLE SITE AS HOMEBOY STATED!
> And how the fuck would he know anyway? He signed up in January of this year and has what 40 post???
> *


good point sorry.


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

most of the pics are of white kids. and as for the shit that called me an idiot, my IQ is 153, chew on that you little bitch.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

YOU'RE A FUCKEN IDIOT, IQ OR NOT.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 8 2006, 08:04 PM~4803344
> *most of the pics are of white kids. and as for the shit that called me an idiot, my IQ is 153, chew on that you little bitch.
> *


i don't think your iq is about white and black people :cheesy: :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets not get this topic all fucked up ..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 11:57 AM~4803734
> *lets not get this topic all fucked up ..
> *


please.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 12:57 PM~4803734
> *lets not get this topic all fucked up ..
> *


I think the green warrior is real nice, but i think it needs a two level seat.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its gettin a 2 level! a seat pan and my custom seat on top and it lifted up with a spring for shows


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 01:15 PM~4803852
> *its gettin a 2 level! a seat pan and my custom seat on top and it lifted up with a spring for shows
> *


thats cool, but the spring only for shows, i have a real usable two level seat. :biggrin: ill get some pics soon.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

here it is. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u drill out a hole in the seat for the spring post to come out?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 02:06 PM~4804183
> *did u drill out a hole in the seat for the spring post to come out?
> *


yup, and cut the little spike inside the inner seat clamp.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ay Cutty did you use spray cans to paint those fenders and If so did you get them at an auto supply store? I want to paint my bike after my uncle welds my frame.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I have so much to say to Ratboy about his little I.Q. statement...like ever heard of mensa?


But....since I happen to respect low83cutty...I'll refrain and say again that this bike is lookin real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 8 2006, 10:06 PM~4805127
> *ay Cutty did you use spray cans to paint those fenders and If so did you get them at an auto supply store?  I want to paint my bike after my uncle welds my frame.
> *


nah i bought em alredy done up lol


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

dear 1low64,
i know that every1 one the site hates me, but thats ok. i joined cuz i thought i could c some nice custom bikes but all i got was rich white kids riding the same fucking wheels. come on, learn to welt morons, it's not cool to make i bike that looks like all the others (it's like punk n rap. both of them were great but shit goes bad after time). so as of today i am logging off. i never want to look at another ugly, expensive, copy of talentless shit again. 

ps: get rid of that gun stupid, i know people that have stabbed, shot and beaten people and none of them had lowriders cuz when you live like that, your in a place where shit like that gets jacked with a flash of blood. your not a thug. grow up.


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 30, 2006)

and that bike is ugly as shit on a dick. take off the tires and get a friend to run over your hands so you can't make anymore bikes.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 8 2006, 04:36 PM~4805411
> *and that bike is ugly as shit on a dick. take off the tires and get a friend to run over your hands so you can't make anymore bikes.
> *


i dont think you have ever posted ur bike


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:roflmao: For an I.Q. of 153 he dont know shit! :roflmao: I'm not gonna get into what I have and dont have...its been done. And the gun in my avitar is like the one I own. I happen to be a collector of historically significant firearms...Mac-11, ak-47, M-1 etc.


Now sign off and quit fuckin up the homies thread.




:wave:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:machinegun: :scrutinize: :guns:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I WOULD CHANGE THE FORKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to what? i like the cillenders set up on it


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

you must go faster when you sit/ride your bike without a seat!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wtf??


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 8 2006, 04:36 PM~4805411
> *and that bike is ugly as shit on a dick. take off the tires and get a friend to run over your hands so you can't make anymore bikes.
> *


post ur bike rata :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Clean Bike


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 8 2006, 04:36 PM~4805411
> *and that bike is ugly as shit on a dick. take off the tires and get a friend to run over your hands so you can't make anymore bikes.
> *


i dont understand what you think is so ugly about this bike. :dunno: are you able to see ok. :scrutinize:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatBoy_@Feb 8 2006, 04:34 PM~4805395
> *dear 1low64,
> i know that every1 one the site hates me, but thats ok. i joined cuz i thought i could c some nice custom bikes but all i got was rich white kids riding the same fucking wheels. come on, learn to welt morons, it's not cool to make i bike that looks like all the others *



wheres your bike? i suppose it's soooo different. 


where the fuck are you gettin this rich white kid thing from *****? we all black as hell on here. don't worry you will be accepted if you stop calling us white, we are black&mexicans . i mean, we are into lowriders aren't we?? 


you obviously don't appreicate lowrider bikes, why do you even like them? idiot.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ur brittish "*****"


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

SO WHAT you're a ******, but i don't care, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 9 2006, 02:01 PM~4811495
> *SO WHAT you're a ******, but i don't care, so shut the fuck up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I love that bike. So clean, the right color, and just got that west coast flavor and style that I always wanted.. Question: where does the pump and battery go? Always been "function over looks" so had to ask.. Nevertheless I love it! The gold parts will set it off something right!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 9 2006, 03:01 PM~4811495
> *SO WHAT you're a ******, but i don't care, so shut the fuck up.
> *


first off I gotta girl 2nd I heard u were the one who fuck wit dudes.
*cough* Deville *cough*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin: i got my schwinn grips and hoses for the dros


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that bike is sexy. How biut this I trade you all the red clothes and hats I have and my bike and you give me the bike :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn bike does look bad asss fuck.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 9 2006, 02:36 PM~4812209
> *  :biggrin: i got my schwinn grips and hoses for the dros
> *


Where did you get your fittings?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 9 2006, 03:32 PM~4812168
> *first off I gotta girl 2nd I heard u were the one who fuck wit dudes.
> *cough* Deville *cough*
> *


ur an assbag :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 9 2006, 05:30 PM~4813512
> *ur an assbag  :biggrin:
> *



Is that one of those things that hangs behind a horse when they walk on the street so it dont shit all over the sidewalk? :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2006, 11:57 PM~4813277
> *Where did you get your fittings?
> *


pro hopper they came in faster then i tought the hoses and fittin


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0 got my stand! now i dont have to worry bout it fallin over leanin it on the peddle!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i have a green warrior.... it can out my ass last night when i shitted..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2006, 11:04 PM~4821715
> *i have a green warrior.... it can out my ass last night when i shitted..
> *


to much greens no more salad foo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 10 2006, 05:49 PM~4822063
> *to much greens  no more salad foo :biggrin:
> *


i dont eat salad foo :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Mr. Hanky Howdy Hooo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 10 2006, 06:19 PM~4822327
> *Mr. Hanky Howdy Hooo
> *


lol... mr. hanky christmas poo


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol did you see that Mr. Hanky commercial for Southpark?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 10 2006, 06:33 PM~4822408
> *lol did you see that Mr. Hanky commercial for Southpark?
> *


naw.. i havent seen it


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

It was like a Mr Potato head. They were dressing up Mr. Hanky and then they couldnt find it. When they looked around their little sister had it around her mouth because she ate it. u gotta see it


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

post up close pics of the murals
who painted and muraled it ????????????????
looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Feb 11 2006, 03:38 AM~4823636
> *post up close pics of the murals
> who painted and muraled it ????????????????
> looks good :thumbsup:
> *


i bought he frame all done from a dude in napa...i think the murls was done by somone in la he was goin to hit me back on who did the work  im goin to get detailed close up pics of the murlsprolly tomrow outside so its brighter.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new parts i got my green reflective mirrors. twisted sisi bar. chrome seat pan. and plain white wall tires. and a birdcages seat post for my trike


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 03:02 PM~4827538
> *new parts i got my green reflective mirrors. twisted sisi bar. chrome seat pan. and plain white wall tires. and a birdcages seat post for my trike
> *


pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 02:02 PM~4827538
> *new parts i got my green reflective mirrors. twisted sisi bar. chrome seat pan. and plain white wall tires. and a birdcages seat post for my trike
> *


That seatpost is not going to work for your bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2006, 09:11 PM~4827567
> *That seatpost is not going to work for your bike.
> *


raul its for my trike not the green bike the trikes not a schwinn frame member?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 02:18 PM~4827583
> *raul its for my trike not the green bike the trikes not a schwinn frame member?
> *


  my bad.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just watin for my schwinn seat post and clamp in the mail!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where did you order from and how much was it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

off ebay the seat post was like 12 shipped and the clamp was 6 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

son of bitch i forget to get a regular white wall tire for my connental kit rim


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 05:53 PM~4828414
> *son of bitch i forget to get a regular white wall tire for my connental kit rim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

o well im goin to leave it for now untill i go back to the flea market!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh N my seat post came in!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

hook that shit up!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tru that we want to seee it compleat


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY DIDNT YOU GET TWISTED MIRRORS FOOL


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 11 2006, 07:01 PM~4828671
> *WHY DIDNT YOU GET TWISTED MIRRORS FOOL
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2006, 01:01 AM~4828671
> *WHY DIDNT YOU GET TWISTED MIRRORS FOOL
> *


tryin to keep it og lookin not to much twisted on it  he did have one twisted green mirror but i said fuck it give me 2 of the regualr ones


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PUT THESE FORKS ON IT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

yo sic are those forks for sale or what


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Feb 11 2006, 07:14 PM~4828728
> *yo sic are those forks for sale or what
> *


THEY COULD BE :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 12 2006, 01:12 AM~4828716
> *PUT THESE FORKS ON IT
> *


where the hydros at on it :biggrin: :0


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 11 2006, 08:15 PM~4828736
> *THEY COULD BE :biggrin:
> *


hold up im finna pm you homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 07:21 PM~4828770
> *where the hydros at on it  :biggrin:  :0
> *


IT DONT HAVE FOR HYDROS BUT IT WILL LOOK BETTER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my bike is like the gypsie rose impala it was og then flipped up wit hydros think of myne like that


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 11 2006, 07:38 PM~4828876
> *my bike is like the gypsie rose impala it was og then flipped up wit hydros think of myne like that
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:scrutinize: ..... I have a 16" tire that I never mounted. Its just sitting there. Ill sell it to you for $5?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get pics raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow cause Im getting ready to chat it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya ill be der in a few im eatin bbq ribs in my own lil world


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

damn cutty you should've bough those parts from me I need money. I got green twist mirrors homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha ya i just seen u had em


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u need anything homie?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i put the siissy bar on and seat and my tires im still wating for my schwinn seat post clamp


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u should get OG adjustable shock sissybars.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

and some bodycounts


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

hey man i want your seat lol


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

the grips dont match to good


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

damn I love it


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Feb 12 2006, 05:46 PM~4834894
> *the grips dont match to good
> *


the might look better in real life, probably the flash causing them to look brighter


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya its was the flash they look fine normaly


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

batter shots soon


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

you want a flat wist continental? 30 plus shipping w/o wheel


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 13 2006, 01:47 AM~4835594
> *you want a flat wist continental? 30 plus shipping w/o wheel
> *


me? no thanks i like my fender mount kit


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn, its turning into one dope ride man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sometime this week ill get it outside n get pics i lowred the seat pan more it dont look all tall now looks better


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

here it is bascily done for new parts here n ther eover time still need to get the mirrors on


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is for u raul hahah S bolttttt


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

who did the murals?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the dude i bought the frame from his dad did em..u want contact info ?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah thanks cutty


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice bike low!!!!!!! :worship: got props???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2006, 06:01 PM~4842159
> *this is for u raul hahah S bolttttt
> *


S for?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

schwinnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 13 2006, 11:47 PM~4844692
> *schwinnnnnnnnnnn
> *


are you sure it isnt for S$&@P?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah it better not be fool.. i know its for schwinn tho!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i like it alot but not to be all rude but maybe you should stick with type of twist :dunno: hey is that other speed o meter :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

only square twist for fender mount they dont make flat twist for itl..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats true same thing for antennas right my bad wasnt thinking


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ay Low cutty where did you get the speedometer from, and the light if it is vintage.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

speedo from ebay the bullet lite is not vintage its lowirder collectino one


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much was it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i paid like 50 for 3 speddos ones on the trike nother is on this bike n other one is all fucked up but it sold.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo 83 
how did u cut the fork for the pro hoopper plates?????
could you take a pic of the fork up close???????????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just hack away with a cut off tool or u can use hack saw and cut above the hole for where it mounts on the lower part.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno but plez pozt a close up pic


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

my dad used a spinnin tree stand for the base......did sum weldin for my brothers........ill post u pics when they put the pics onthe comp.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what are you describing how to make a turntable?


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

this is my bro.'s display......it spins


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

yea i guess


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats pretty good for a spining one .. myne is just goin to be ground cover and a border with 2 by 4


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

ooo......my dads doin mine lyk tht 2 but we have 2 get more material to cover the stand....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u madmonte sister?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2006, 07:47 PM~4849944
> *are u madmonte sister?
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yea low83 thats my sister


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 15 2006, 01:48 AM~4849949
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *


i had enouf of u big bully j/p :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 14 2006, 07:55 PM~4849998
> *i had enouf of u big bully j/p  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya i got two speeometer from ebay sucks i should of not bought them with out the connection :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 15 2006, 03:10 AM~4851997
> *ya i got two speeometer from ebay sucks i should of not bought them with out the connection :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


wanna sell one?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn this is a pain becuse im so picky bout it....i still have to cover the boards with black felt im do that tonight but its a pain once u set it all up to put the bike on u have to slep on the ground cover and it wrinkles up so i have to readjust everything  heres some pics so far i thinkin of puttin beads on the 4 mirrors on the corner green and black ill have my please dont touch signs out too :cheesy: its 8 by 6


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ops here


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the green is suposto be differnt color then seat for a lil contrast... i hope lg show is on conrete becuse this shit would suck on grass or dirt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha added some silver thingys to add to the ground cover


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice simple display 83 :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice... i think it looks better with out the beads and the silver thingys, mite need to think of something else to put there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i canged the beads i added em mixed around the silver things i think it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like it but sometimes the beads and little stuff that you put on the felt will blow away.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2006, 11:11 PM~4855727
> *I like it but sometimes the beads and little stuff that you put on the felt will blow away.
> *


ya if its a outside ill change it up a lil... but the silver rod thingys stick to the felt so i dont think they would blow away


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The pain wood looks TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^how many mods are your bike?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha plain wood look like crap it been on the side of my house so its not fresh wood its discolored thats why im covering it raul is ur ground cover just material too? or do u have ply wood under it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 mods


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you should stain that wood


FRESH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 15 2006, 05:24 PM~4856223
> *you should stain that wood
> FRESH
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its lookn bad ass i coverd the wood in black im set it up again tomrow i have another way to make it look even better


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 15 2006, 08:24 PM~4857002
> *its lookn bad ass i coverd the wood in black im set it up again tomrow i have another way to make it look even better
> *


 :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I tried to draw up a little display outside on photoshop, i just did some mirrors im still workin on it...


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 15 2006, 08:28 PM~4857035
> *I tried to draw up a little display outside on photoshop, i just did some mirrors im still workin on it...
> *


badass photoshop :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok here it is final looks! im goin to add things on the ground cover but here it is basic set up  what u think if i put the seat like that? im still goin to get a bottle to prop it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea, now thats lookin alot better i like that design the most... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

side that noone is goin to too unless the walk around.. im goin to have the crank on the side people is viewing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why dont you get one of those twisted bumpers to keep the bike up?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that mounts to the rear?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 02:24 PM~4861811
> *that mounts to the rear?
> *


yeah, and why do they call it the green warrior?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

becuses its got a aztec warrior and its green? lol i dunno it not really a name yet for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 04:47 PM~4862811
> *becuses its got a aztec warrior and its green? lol i dunno it not really a name yet for it
> *


lol, Im just messing with ya....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to put beer bottles and joints and cigs all around the display


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: damn foo u will get disqualified and arrested ahahaha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha i know foo ill get nena high and tap it one time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 05:53 PM~4862884
> *hahaha i know foo ill get nena high and tap it one time
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is terrable i need a haircut n shave :uh: hahaha look at the wall reflection

:removed till i get a better flicka at the Show:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 05:50 PM~4862848
> *im goin to put beer  bottles and joints and cigs all around the display
> *


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 05:53 PM~4862884
> *hahaha i know foo ill get nena high and tap it one time
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ice cold man u just funny :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 17 2006, 12:02 AM~4862948
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


im just kiddin foo :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 06:01 PM~4862941
> *this is terrable i need a haircut n shave  :uh:  hahaha look at the wall reflection
> *


who took that pic? your mommy? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop called timer on the camera


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 06:10 PM~4863029
> *nop called timer on the camera
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 07:53 PM~4862884
> *hahaha i know foo ill get nena high and tap it one time
> *


What happen to JAIL BATE!!! :roflmao: 
Display looks nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BUSTED!!!!!!


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2006, 05:56 PM~4869577
> *BUSTED!!!!!!
> *


Yep he got cought just like she did!! :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Con las manos en la masa...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2006, 06:04 PM~4869636
> *Con las manos en la masa...
> *


Pinche abusador de menores.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85+Feb 17 2006, 03:10 PM~4869697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 17 2006, 05:13 PM~4869722
> *Please direct your anger at this indivdual. lol
> *


lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 17 2006, 09:52 PM~4869543
> *What happen to JAIL BATE!!! :roflmao:
> Display looks nice.
> *


aww mija i know i was just playin around :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let not go off topic, What else is new with the bike? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha nothin yet i decided to go get my bottle for the seat and some things to lay out on the display for tomrow it wet out the hills got snow on top of em here


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

make a stick insect display


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 17 2006, 04:04 PM~4870161
> *haha nothin yet i decided to go get my bottle for the seat and some things to lay out on the display for tomrow it wet out  the hills got snow on top of em here
> *


pics?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pics of the hills wit snow? i can try to get there clouds coverin it now hold up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw clouds covern the hills cant see it now


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I told you fools be hating my frame got stolen!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

awww mija how did that happen?? what kinda frame? i may have a frame layin around


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

It was a 16inc. It was all sanded and welded. But some how it mistiriously dissapared. So I was told wich I think is bull. I am mad and the snow here is not helping me alot.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn hun all i gotz is 20 inch..so it was at ur work when it went missing?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah it when missing here. But I am getting a 20inch this time. She is only 12 and is as tall as me. So the 16 would off been small. But the point here is that the is some fucked up shit.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u need a 20 inch frame? i have to look but i tihnk i got one layin around its schwinn style but no OG schwinn one . that is fucked up have to keep the new frame with u at all times now


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah I do but you are too far way. I am gonna look tonight maybe I will get lucky and find one from one of the members.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 17 2006, 04:39 PM~4870410
> *I told you fools be hating my frame got stolen!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


That sucks. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill find out shippin on the frame rosa its not a big deal


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks you guys I be lost without you both!!!
HAHAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

awww shit  from bev n more


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im have 4 of thies on each mirror thats in the corners


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

sweet lookin bike you got there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

heres the seat with the bottle..do they let u in the show with a lil bottle of acho?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 18 2006, 06:49 PM~4876851
> *heres the seat with the bottle..do they let u in the show  with a lil bottle of acho?
> *


they might make you spill out the contents, but the bottle can usually go in.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol well i might just drink the contents and put water with food coloring if needed


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol, cant let a good drink go to waste


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd rather drink the water and food coloring! :barf:


----------



## the cat (Feb 19, 2006)

MAN IVE MISSED SO MUCH GOOD SHIT SINCE IVE BEEN AWAY 

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the cat_@Feb 19 2006, 02:48 AM~4879505
> *MAN IVE MISSED SO MUCH GOOD SHIT SINCE IVE BEEN AWAY
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Where have you been?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutty, check it out, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...Item=6605118170


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

And Socios strikes again!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 19 2006, 09:36 AM~4880476
> *And Socios strikes again!
> *


 :biggrin: I didnt think I was going to win it. Oh well, Not I have something for my 16"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its ok im not sure what style i want yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would go with the og chrome one cause we can tuck in behind the skirt like they used to do it. Or you can still modefy one of the chrome ones and pinstripe "green warrior" on it. If you still want the blue one I will sell it to you what I got it for?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=470454]


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha is that u foo lookin down at her taco??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea .. plus i was eating a big ass turkey leg


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

really that u in the back 
lol ur homie taking a pic of that hynas ass lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i would be to eric shit..haha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how bout this when its showin put it on the twisted bumper on the front? the rear is hard to get it in with all the other shit hooked up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think im goin to display like this..hope the wind dont get stong becuse its a lil wobbly up there lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

why not strapping some a wider steel bar bolted under the bumper. im using a similar set up on mine working on a Hopping pose stand for my show bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cheeck it aztek eagle


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

tight bike i like the aztec theme you got.......my homeboy alex has a theme almost the same as yours just thought you might want to see........keep up the good work.....


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice work cutty they look good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

nice man the bottle is lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 21 2006, 09:36 PM~4898854
> *cheeck it aztek eagle
> *


you should have put one eagle looking one way and the other one the opposite way so that they are looking away from each other.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya raul after i drew the desine i fucked it up o well


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No big deal. It still looks reallly good.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 22 2006, 01:36 AM~4898854
> *cheeck it aztek eagle
> *


what did you use to etch them? and where did you get the equipment?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i drew out a pattern and made like a stencle and taped it on and put etch cream down over it ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2006, 05:06 PM~4888890
> *really that u in the back
> lol ur homie taking a pic of that hynas ass lol
> *


yea.. dats me in da back with my head down... i was hungry shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookie 1977 stingray its myne!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i want one of those sprockets so bad but every one wants like 30 or 40 for them when there all fucked up ....looks great hurry up and put it on already man :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have one of those. I accidently sandblasted it along time ago but all it needs is to be plated and it will be good as new.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: hand it over buddy


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 22 2006, 02:08 PM~4901908
> *i drew out a pattern and made like a stencle and taped it on and put etch cream down over it ..
> *


does the etch cream actually burn into the glass? and how much does that stuff cost?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya it does burn into it u have to wear protective gloves when putttin it on its not goin anywhere. its like 23 for a big size bottle


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 23 2006, 01:59 PM~4910316
> *ya it does burn into it u have to wear protective gloves when putttin it on its not goin anywhere. its like 23 for a big size bottle
> *


i think im gonna try it out. do you have to brush a thin even layer over the stencle or what if you put some on to heavy in one spot does it burn deeper into the glass in that one spot?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u want to dab it on so its thick naw it all etches the same just dap it on thick then wash with water and remove stencle its a 1 time us stencle


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ok i had a pinstripe mood today so i went all out on the bike.. i still have to clean some of the lines once it drys and cures


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

some more the bike look dusty in the pics


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 8 2006, 03:45 AM~4797828
> *i took some pics today of how my display goin to look im prolly goin to ad more too and got some pics of it out in the sun it was a nice ass day. i decided to get parts in gold. gold rectangle mirrors with green reflectors. gold bullet light visor only. flat twisted sissy bar gold. gold knock off for the connental rim. and my chrome seat pan to hold my custom seat. thats all
> *



Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it look auqa the color is emeral green a nice contrast it adds from the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you should have pinstripped the chain.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

elaberate on the chain? when i get chain guard im do that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looks sick 83 uffin: 
like the mirrors especialy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 23 2006, 03:50 PM~4913126
> *elaberate on the chain? when i get chain guard im do that
> *


j/p :biggrin: I would like to see someone try.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i can try it and whipe it off after if it look like shit
but thres no way to get it to look good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2006, 05:49 PM~4913864
> *j/p  :biggrin:  I would like to see someone try.
> *


i painted mine candy red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 23 2006, 05:54 PM~4913910
> *i can try it and whipe it off after if it look like shit
> but thres no way to get it to look good
> *


looks bad ass cutty... your getting better dawg.. does lil details add up for more points


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

simple and effective! i love it man nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

very nice looking


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sorry raul i had to use ur knobs i like em to much :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 24 2006, 09:37 PM~4923495
> *sorry raul i had to use ur knobs i like em to much  :biggrin:
> *


GET YOUR OWN FUCKIN' IDEAS


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Lookin good cutty.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 24 2006, 08:37 PM~4923495
> *sorry raul i had to use ur knobs i like em to much  :biggrin:
> *


Looks good but you should have got something for the ugly ass screw on the seat. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2006, 08:42 PM~4923528
> *Looks good but you should have got something for the ugly ass screw on the seat.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 Maybe he likes it that way? :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my connental tire tubs got a hole in it i have to get a patch today to fix it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2006, 03:42 AM~4923528
> *Looks good but you should have got something for the ugly ass screw on the seat.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Feb 23 2006, 02:44 AM~4908444
> *:biggrin: hand it over buddy
> *


got mine for 7.66 including shipping :biggrin: a lil rust tho, but I think its all surface rust.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 25 2006, 07:05 PM~4927578
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fixed my flat thanks to longs drugs bike section thay had classic tube repair patch kit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

steve gerkal


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thanks to rauls smart idea no more of the spring bolt hittin the fender!!!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

why would you need to fix a flat on a fuckin continental kit tyre?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 27 2006, 12:32 PM~4938132
> *why would you need to fix a flat on a fuckin continental kit tyre?
> *


in case he gets a flat he'll have a spare :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

exacly whats the point of having a flat tire on a connental kit


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's a show bike though? and who the fuck ever uses the continental kit wheel as a spare?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 11:26 AM~4938095
> *thanks to rauls smart idea no more of the spring bolt hittin the fender!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 27 2006, 12:50 PM~4938256
> *it's a show bike though? and who the fuck ever uses the continental kit wheel as a spare?*


your ****** ass does bitch .....go fuck yourself and quit asking stupid questions


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup cutty.. had any green warriors cum out ur ass lately.. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2006, 12:01 PM~4938336
> *sup cutty.. had any green warriors cum out ur ass lately.. lol
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah naw foo none latley


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to OSH to get nuts for the axle on the wheels so i dont have to take it all apart the wheel to get that twisted bumper on for standin it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

"NUTZ"!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hairy n herderson nuts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

hi cutty and raul are we talking abut nutz


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 03:18 PM~4938498
> *yes
> *


haha then i am out this conversation.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 12:26 PM~4938563
> *haha then i am out this conversation.
> *


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 02:26 PM~4938563
> *haha then i am out this conversation.
> *


she hoed yall life lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

io got my pre reg for lg show ggggggggg


outdoor move in sunday im be there at 5 am


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 03:40 PM~4938662
> *she hoed yall life lol
> *


what those this mean


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wtf the form says sunday may 5th!! is it a typo?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hopefully I get my letter today to.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 01:55 PM~4938776
> *wtf the form says sunday may 5th!! is it a typo?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 07:54 PM~4938771
> *what those this mean
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 03:56 PM~4938788
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


explain cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

quien sabe?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 01:00 PM~4938324
> *your ****** ass does bitch .....go fuck yourself and quit asking stupid questions
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 07:59 PM~4938809
> *explain cutty
> *


i dunno what he mean mija im just sayin hi  dont trip offa him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you in class Eric or home?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look like it may be march 12th now weather isnt lookin great


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

not tripping just asking


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im in 3rd period i finished early and i got free time yeah!!!!!!!! gerka lol


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 04:04 PM~4938867
> *im in 3rd period i finished early and i got free time yeah!!!!!!!! gerka lol
> *


what grade you in eric


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 08:04 PM~4938867
> *im in 3rd period i finished early and i got free time yeah!!!!!!!! gerka lol
> *


how many periods u have a day?? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 01:03 PM~4938848
> *look like it may be march 12th now weather isnt lookin great
> *


You need to stop being so negative about the weather. Its going to be a sunny and and we are going to have fun.  Think positive.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:06 PM~4938884
> *You need to stop being so negative about the weather. Its going to be a sunny and and we are going to have fun.    Think positive.
> *


i hope so i told u im picky i dont want clouds at all at the show :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 02:06 PM~4938878
> *how many periods u have a day?? :uh:
> *


lol i get that joke to many time lol
well i got 4 classes each day like 1 hour and 30 minutes each :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 01:07 PM~4938890
> *lol i get that joke to many time lol
> well i got 4 classes each day like 1 hour and 30 minutes each  :0
> *


Wow!, I used to get 6 classes a day and they were all atleast an hour and 15 min long. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 08:07 PM~4938890
> *lol i get that joke to many time lol
> well i got 4 classes each day like 1 hour and 30 minutes each  :0
> *


u go thru alot of tamponds then eric :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 04:06 PM~4938884
> *You need to stop being so negative about the weather. Its going to be a sunny and and we are going to have fun.    Think positive.
> *


yeah cutty i am checking the weather site just in case i can make it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:08 PM~4938900
> *Wow!, I used to get 6 classes a day and they were all atleast an hour and 15 min long.  :0
> *


me to but i missed a few here n there


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 25 2006, 06:22 PM~4927659
> *fixed my flat thanks to jerkas drugs bike section thay had classic tube repair patch kit
> *



hahahahahhahhaahhah looking nice


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im work on my bike and watch a movie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 01:08 PM~4938903
> *yeah cutty i am checking the weather site just in case i can make it
> *


Putting it down in CA.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 08:14 PM~4938951
> *Putting it down in CA.
> *


behave raul she needs to check it in nevada too mr non safe driver


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 04:15 PM~4938965
> *behave raul she needs to check it in nevada too mr non safe driver
> *


yeah raul 
danger to society just let me know when you will be on the road so i am not!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 01:21 PM~4939010
> *yeah raul
> danger to society just let me know when you will be on the road so i am not!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 02:54 PM~4938771
> *what those this mean
> *


aight ma "hoed your life" means to diss someone. She hoed your life. She hoed you. Means she dissed you badly. Must be a Detroit thing or a midwest thing.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 03:08 PM~4938902
> *u go thru alot of tamponds then eric  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 27 2006, 03:07 PM~4938890
> *lol i get that joke to many time lol
> well i got 4 classes each day like 1 hour and 30 minutes each  :0
> *


yall got block schedule too


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 05:21 PM~4939461
> *aight ma "hoed your life" means to diss someone.  She hoed your life.  She hoed you.  Means she dissed you badly.  Must be a Detroit thing or a midwest thing.
> *


koo then


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yall dont say that on the west coast?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much you charge for your engraving?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 05:20 PM~4940312
> *yall dont say that on the west coast?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 07:20 PM~4940320
> *how much you charge for your engraving?
> *


it depends but not much who told you i didi that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 11:38 PM~4940418
> *it depends but not much who told you i didi that
> *



wasent me but hi babe :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 05:56 PM~4940561
> *wasent me but hi babe :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:  :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 07:56 PM~4940561
> *wasent me but hi babe :wave: :biggrin:
> *


hi mijo how are you today


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 11:57 PM~4940566
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



oh dont be jelious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 07:57 PM~4940566
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 05:58 PM~4940577
> *oh dont be jelious  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


im not jealous bro im almost married :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 11:58 PM~4940571
> *hi mijo how are you today
> *


 im good i been workin on my bike here n there adding lil things to it cant pull the trike out its raning


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 11:59 PM~4940586
> *im not jealous bro im almost married :biggrin:
> *


 congrats was this new? or its been?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 08:00 PM~4940591
> *im good i been workin on my bike here n there adding lil things to it cant pull the trike out its raning
> *


too bad i am working on your mirror tonight i want to finnish it this week so i can star the other one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 06:01 PM~4940597
> *congrats was this new? or its been?
> *


june 3 in SAN JO your invited


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

can i go too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 06:02 PM~4940613
> *can i go too
> *


sure .....thers a car show the naxt day too in SAN JO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 12:02 AM~4940610
> *june 3 in SAN JO your invited
> *


 a bikeshow/wedding?? :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

really i can go
i am down for a drive


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

me n rosa go together to it!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 06:04 PM~4940623
> *really i can go
> i am down for a drive
> *


HONESTLY YOUR ALL INVITED


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

can i take my kids please


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 06:06 PM~4940645
> *can i take my kids please
> *


I HATE WHEN I GET AN INVITATION AND IT SAYS NO KIDS SO YES YOU CAN BRING THEM AND CUTTY WILL WATCH THEM WHILE YOU DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

koo then but dont forget cause i will show


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 12:08 AM~4940674
> *I HATE WHEN I GET AN INVITATION AND IT SAYS NO KIDS  SO YES YOU CAN BRING THEM AND CUTTY WILL WATCH THEM WHILE YOU DANCE :biggrin:
> *


i dont see why not i mean i have to start the father figure :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 06:09 PM~4940686
> *koo then but dont forget cause i will show
> *


I WILL MAIL YOU AN INVITATION SOON


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 06:10 PM~4940690
> *i dont see why not i mean i have to start the father figure  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 08:10 PM~4940690
> *i dont see why not i mean i have to start the father figure  :0
> *


is that so
HAHA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 28 2006, 12:12 AM~4940717
> *is that so
> HAHA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  say did u find out what u goin to do for that other mirror?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 08:15 PM~4940755
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    say did u find out what u goin to do for that other mirror?
> *


my lil sis had one of them fake tattos and it was the same picture you send me but more detail i am looking at it tonight


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

your profile says it. Ima have to get at you for some in a minute. I need my handlebars done


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 08:27 PM~4940860
> *your profile says it.  Ima have to get at you for some in a minute.  I need my handlebars done
> *


is that to me


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah, Im buying a fork and I need my bars engraved to match.


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 08:38 PM~4940899
> *yeah, Im buying a fork and I need my bars engraved to match.
> *


just let me know


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WE TURNED CUTTYS TOPIC INTO CHAT :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 07:39 PM~4940915
> *just let me know
> *


aight, ur doin cutty's mirrors? I'm sorry cutty.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its dont matter this is hella big topic its funny my red trike topic didnt even ge this big


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 06:44 PM~4940958
> *its dont matter this is hella big topic its funny my red trike topic didnt even ge this big
> *


CAUSE YOUR RED BIKE SUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 27 2006, 08:41 PM~4940925
> *aight, ur doin cutty's mirrors?  I'm sorry cutty.
> *


is all good
huh cutty


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 27 2006, 08:40 PM~4940918
> *WE TURNED CUTTYS TOPIC INTO CHAT :biggrin:
> *


haha i be there tonight


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 28 2006, 12:49 AM~4941005
> *is all good
> huh cutty
> *


its all goodddddd :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Feb 27 2006, 06:50 PM~4941012
> *haha i be there tonight
> *


ME TOO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 12:57 AM~4941068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You know what I mean...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 01:07 AM~4941114
> *You know what I mean...
> *


i ditched the twisted bumper as a stand for the bike its to wobbly i made a block put felt around it for the peddle stand it its pretty straight on the peddle with the block i dont have to worry bout wind blowin the bike over


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wtF im tryin to put on my crank and the hardwear from lowrider collection wont work for it?? :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 01:03 PM~4946858
> *wtF im tryin to put on my crank and the hardwear from lowrider collection wont work for it?? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: nope, it has finer threads. Raul to the rescue!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 02:05 PM~4946873
> *:roflmao:  nope, it has finer threads. Raul to the rescue!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

son of bitch so what alldo i need the cups and all? i might go to that swchinn shop here n see if he got it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 02:09 PM~4946894
> *son of bitch so what alldo i need the cups and all? i might go to that swchinn shop here n see if he got it
> *


I HAVE EXTRA ONES HOMIE IF YOU NEED THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 01:09 PM~4946894
> *son of bitch so what alldo i need the cups and all? i might go to that swchinn shop here n see if he got it
> *


If they have some og ones, let me know so I can get some. I would like some NOS ones. I have some decent ones if you need them.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id like to have them before the show..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 02:14 PM~4946936
> *id like to have them before the show..
> *


I HAVE SOME FRESHLY PLATED


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i have the cups on the frame i just need the parts for the crank


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 02:22 PM~4946992
> * i have the cups on the frame i just need the parts for the crank
> *


FOR WHAT BIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 01:19 PM~4946973
> *I HAVE SOME FRESHLY PLATED
> *


Damn it. Are you using another set for your bike or did you just get an extra set?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 08:22 PM~4946998
> *FOR WHAT BIKE
> *


for the green warrior :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 03:06 PM~4947334
> *for the green warrior :biggrin:
> *


WHATA WRONG WITH THE ONES THAT ARE ON THERE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 02:49 PM~4947206
> *Damn it. Are you using another set for your bike or did you just get an extra set?
> *


EXTRA SET


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 09:10 PM~4947370
> *WHATA WRONG WITH THE ONES THAT ARE ON THERE
> *


naw dannythe cups that are on it are fine.. i just need the hardwear for the crank hes got some he said come back thurday and he will give me them for free becuse i be goin in there alot  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 02:10 PM~4947377
> *EXTRA SET
> *


  I should have plated a buch of sets so I could have sold them.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how long of chain do i need with that new sprocket?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 03:13 PM~4947408
> *naw dannythe cups that are on it are fine.. i just need the hardwear for the crank  hes got some he said come back thurday and he will give me them for free becuse i be goin in there alot   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL I WOULD HAVE GAVE YOU THESE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

dont touch it, Its perfect


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

throw some gold on it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 28 2006, 09:16 PM~4947445
> *COOL I  WOULD HAVE GAVE YOU THESE
> *


how can i get em?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:0 schwingggggggg crank :uh:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Get the sproket on already!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

coming i need to get longer chain for it


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

atleast put it on get the chain later, have you tried riding it yet?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no its not ridable its got hydro cillenders on it to low


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

very nice :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thanks mija


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got my head bage in shwingggggg :uh:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nobody likes my schwiin head badge?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

THIS BIKE IS COOL BUT IVE SEEN IT AT SHOWS BEFORE YOUR NOT THE ORIGINAL OWNER ARE YOU


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 06:35 PM~4997717
> *THIS BIKE IS COOL BUT IVE SEEN IT AT SHOWS BEFORE YOUR NOT THE ORIGINAL OWNER ARE YOU
> *


post up pics of it naw im no i bought it and added my parts i wana see pics of it u get any?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like it. Now its a real Schwinn. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2006, 06:42 PM~4997783
> *I like it. Now its a real Schwinn.  :biggrin:
> *


yes the head badge made it that more offical


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 7 2006, 07:35 PM~4997717
> *THIS BIKE IS COOL BUT IVE SEEN IT AT SHOWS BEFORE YOUR NOT THE ORIGINAL OWNER ARE YOU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it hasent been out in a while so im brignin it back out!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 07:45 PM~4997806
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: it hasent been out in a while so im brignin it back out!
> *


SHOULD DO GOOD


----------



## ViejitosSVBC (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

got my speedo drive waitin on my cable now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much did you get your cable for?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sumthin like 21 shipped its a 21 inch one not the 17 inch  should help with my hydros longer cable


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 8 2006, 06:26 PM~5004918
> *got my speedo drive waitin on my cable now
> *


i got one hit me up at the show if you need it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 8 2006, 05:36 PM~5004999
> *i got one hit me up at the show if you need it
> *


What show?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 8 2006, 05:36 PM~5004999
> *i got one hit me up at the show if you need it
> *


is it the 21 inch? i have one but shoot if its got the wire on the end where it connects to the drive the one im gettin dont have that wire that helps when it flexes with the cillenders


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Mar 8 2006, 06:36 PM~5004999
> *i got one hit me up at the show if you need it
> *


are you going to the vallejo show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 8 2006, 05:38 PM~5005020
> *is it the 21 inch? i have one but shoot if its got the wire on the end where it connects to the drive the one im gettin dont have that wire that helps when it flexes  with the cillenders
> *


Does it still have the cable on the inside?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya its got the inter cable that make the guadge move and the outta cable with the screw caps its NOS but on myne on my trike the outter cable has a lil wire thing to help when it bends not to bed really far


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine doesnt have that. Mine says Huret or something like that. Thats the name of the company that made the speedometers for Schwinn so that wire thing was probably a Scwinn only thing.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get a pic of it its just like sumthin to keep it from over bendin to much on the drive side


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I got one like socios for 30 bucks shipped of ebay w/ everything, I think it may be repro tho, how do you tell?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 8 2006, 06:14 PM~5005275
> *I got one like socios for 30 bucks shipped of ebay w/ everything,  I think it may be repro tho, how do you tell?
> *


They dont make reproduction speedometers so the cable might be for something else.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

it says on the inside of the box 1985. The cable is black, any1 got a braided 1 for sale?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u got a cheep one ive seen them a dime a dozon


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

by cheap do you mean faKE? Im fin to go to Colorado and beat some ass


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if i can recal schwinn cables never was black just a gray tan color


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if u cant tell my bike is sad becuse no show this weekend :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

now i can finsih up that sproket n get the longer chain


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new pics from outside today


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

those murals are tight, I love that frame


----------

